# New cups for work



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

my cafe only does takeaway (tiny place and based in a hospital) so I bought these for us to use while at work to help save the planet a little! can't wait to use them tomorrow!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

They look very cool - a nice rounded thick edge.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have both the espresso cups and those, both good quality. Hopefully Hasbean will do some larger ones soon too


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice cups


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

my friend smashed them both before I could get them near an espresso







ordered a second lot and one was broken in transit and the other chipped...I have zero luck! Got another set winging their way to me this week!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Funny that. I bought two and one broke within a week. They're very nice cups, but not very robust so handle with care


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

I must be lucky then, I have four of each and have managed to drop several without incident!


----------

